# November panel & Decembwr Intros!!



## Marley49 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey all!!

Anyone else for panel in November with intros in december?

I understand it may not be many of you...

We have been matched to a 8 month old blue... Fingers crossed!!


Xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Good Luck, we went to MP in November and our little girl came home mid December 2012, amazing times and the last two years have flown by...


----------



## dimplesforever (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi

I've got matching panel and intros in December. Just waiting to meet the medical advisor next week (but have just received an updated medical report so hopefully no nasty surprises) then the paperwork can be finalised. 

Just been shopping for my niece and nephews' Christmas presents so that I can focus on my hopefully soon to be son. I'm holding off decorating the room until I've seen the doctor but will need to do it pre panel as the plan is only a couple of days between panel and intros.

I keep feeling bursts of excitement when I'm meant to be getting on with work.

Good luck Marley


----------



## DRocks (Sep 13, 2013)

Can I save a space just incase? 
Would be both in nov though.


----------



## oliver222 (Oct 8, 2009)

Hopefully I will be joining you all. Plan is panel 17th November with planning meeting 25th November and intros just after. Matched with a little pink who will have just turned two when she joins us.


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Best of luck to you all  

How long are all your intros? We've panel December with intros in jan /-( boooooo! 5month blue sibling of our precious lo who came home 6 months ago! 

So excited for you all x


----------



## Marley49 (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh I am so glad that there are a few more of you!

Our intros are planned to start on the 8th of December to last 7-10 days.. 

We are going to travel an hour each way so probably looking to stay at a hotel for part of it.

What has everyone got to give foster carer? We have the butterfly book, a teddy and I've made a blanket.

I'm trying not to get too excited as I got to three days before panel last time and it all went wrong. I am only going to be happy when he is asleep upstairs!

Xx


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Marley I'm sure you where in the last intros thread I started back in may?!

I really really hope this works for you and when your baby is in bed you'll understand why the first one didn't work! 

Xx


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Hello everyone 
Congratulations on your links  

We've been linked to siblings aged 1 and 2. MP not confirmed but planning for December. Then intros in Jan like you little Poppy as their SW says they won't move them before Xmas but I'm happy to wait until Jan. Intros will be approx 8 days. 

I'm alternating between excitement and sheer terror! I'm so worried about the intros and first few weeks at home as have seen and read how hard it is and I just can't imagine what it will be like and how I will feel. 
I'm glad we will have spring to look forward to though as its my fave time of year and can get outside a lot. 

Hope you're all feeling ok. Our worlds will never be the same again!!!  
GG xx


----------



## dimplesforever (Aug 1, 2014)

Marley the plan is for me to start intros on 8 December too.

I am not prepared with stuff to pass on to FC yet. I have the talking album and my current project is trying to get some decent photos. of me (how vain!). I did look for a cuddly toy the other day but I was being v fussy.

Goofygirl you're going to have your hands full in January! I hope you have a relaxing Christmas planned.


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Dimples our photos where awful lol! Everyone took the mock an I felt really sorry for FC having to look at my close up laminated face! Must say as soon as we walked in LO recognised DH from his close up!

Intros this time round are a lot easier sonce we meet regularly with sibling  plus a good existing relationship with FC! 

X


----------



## Marley49 (Mar 4, 2013)

Do the social workers take the close up photo or are we meant to do those? X


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

We was asked for laminated a4 photos of us...then used the same close ups in the talking tomy book x


----------



## TillyT (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi all! 
We have matching panel next week with further meeting following week and intros week after with little 1 yr old pink.   
Still doesn't quite feel real, it's all happened quite quick in the last month and to be honest work stuff and trying to sort handover in the last week is getting in the way of excitement, just wish I didn't have to go there! 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Congrats Tilly  
Yes me too, finding work a real chore and a bore now. Just seems unimportant, although is a good distraction at times. 

Got so many things to buy and get ready, I can't wait to get stuck in. Some things am gonna wait till after MP though, eg double buggy as they cost so much. 

It's very surreal I agree Tilly! 

Anyone else feeling nervous / terrified? Or just excited? I am all three! 

X


----------



## Marley49 (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh congrats Tilly!!!!

I can't seem to concentrate on anything at all... I have a very high stress job and I seem to just be daydreaming out the window most of the time.

We are meeting the foster carers next week and I can't wait to find out more about him.

How many photos have people had?

Xx


----------



## Groovychick04 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi,

We have matching panel on the 11th November - hoping to have intro's week commencing 1st December, however we are buying a house and getting LO depends on when we get the keys to our house!! We are planned to get keys on 14th Nov and decorate everything in prep...busy two weeks!

We havent been asked to do photo/video or anything.


----------



## CaramelShortbread (Jan 27, 2013)

We have matching panel this week, but we're not sure when intros will be yet due to some court stuff which still needs to be finalised.

Hoping for the end of this month, but possibly the start of January. Either way, I'm so excited! xxx


----------



## dimplesforever (Aug 1, 2014)

I  am also finding work so tough. I've just been on a residential trip with my (adult) students.  One of my students asked me if I had children and when I said no, they asked why not and said that they thought I'd be a great mum. I had to take myself off to have a little cry. When I got back this evening I discovered that my family had been around whilst I was away and done some of the house jobs on my to do list and I had another cry - I need to get a grip! 

I keep going into what will hopefully be my son's bedroom and feeling excited. The FCs have been very kind and emailed me photos of the little one at Halloween etc.  So now also spending hours gazing at the photos!


----------



## TillyT (Dec 5, 2011)

Well matching complete and now on official countdown from work! 

This is really happening    

Some friends are organising a baby shower for me and hubby at weekend which will be nice. 

To everyone reading this and still waiting, although we still have a way to go, hang in there it is all worth it, I promise .

Xxx


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Congrats Tilly  yay!!! X


----------



## oliver222 (Oct 8, 2009)

Congrats Tilly, lovely news


----------



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

Can I join 😊 we had matching panel on the 20th November. Intros start on the 3rd December. 3 weeks left at work. Can't wait.

So glad to see I'm not alone!!


----------



## oliver222 (Oct 8, 2009)

Just seen this after I sent you a pm. Congrats Adoptiondreams amazing news,


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Congrats Tilly  

Greats news AdoptionDreams  

Xxxx


----------



## Marley49 (Mar 4, 2013)

I love all this positive news!!! Congratulations everyone!!

I've had an email from our lo's sw this morning, they've sent us a little video - it's amazing how a 26 second video can make you smile so much.

We have also been told our intros are now going to start on the 4th of December so a week earlier - eekkkkk!!!! 

Xx


----------



## melmel (Dec 4, 2010)

Hello everyone,
I think i am in the right place and can join u ladies?
This is our first adoption and first match and i am over the moon excited but petrified all at the same time.
Matching panel 19th November and intros start 1st December.
This could be the best xmas ever.....

A very excited with a billion questions....

melmel xx


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Welcome aboard Melmel  
Congratulations on your link, yes it's so exciting and terrifying  

Best of luck at matching panel and beyond xxxx


----------



## Marley49 (Mar 4, 2013)

Welcome Melmel,

You have pretty much the same dates as me - it's getting close now!!!! Xx


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

When's everyone decorating bedrooms for LO?

For our first son we decorated in jan not knowing who was coming home but I'm feeling more reserved doing the nursery second time round. Maybe I'll put some hurs aside this week to do it! We've brought nearly everything an are startin to stock up on nappies etc 

How's everyone else doing? Any panels next week? So exciting  x


----------



## dimplesforever (Aug 1, 2014)

I have painted the room as the plan is only four days between panel and intros but the wall stickers and other things for the room are still under wraps.  I keep going into the room to daydream!


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

One room decorated neutral colours ready for stickers etc. 
but linked with siblings so have to get second room ready, again will just decorate it, neutral and add stickers later. Planning to do this ASAP as it needs doing at some point so thought why not now?
Have a massive wishlist ready so if and when we get through MP it will be all systems go! 
Yeah dimples, I love just looking at the rooms, we have cotbeds too. Am so happy just looking at them.


----------



## Nefe (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi
can I join you?, we had matching panel last Tuesday and meet our LG on Monday


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Congrats nefe  how you feeling for Monday?


----------



## Nefe (Jan 6, 2008)

Feels very surreal at the minute. Different this time round as bring kept busy with our daughter.
can't wait to start introductions and bring our new daughter home!
When is your panel?


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Welcome Nefe and congratulations!



We have panel in December and intros January. Can't wait for panel


----------



## dimplesforever (Aug 1, 2014)

Congratulations Nefe and good luck for Monday.

I had a rather heart stopping moment earlier.  My sw has just got back from holiday and called to check that everything was ok at my end.  I confirmed that I was happy and asked what time I would be going to panel on 3rd - I heard her ask a colleague who replied to say that me and LO are not down for panel on 3rd . Turned out that her colleague had just not turned over the page!  Glad I asked because it turns out that they have not done a running order so I was asked which slot I wanted.  Going for the first one which is what I had at approval - think I'd go crazy waiting all day.


----------



## snapster (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi, my wife and i start our weeks introduction tomorrow with a beautiful little girl aged 17months. We have given the foster carers our tomy talking photo album about a month ago, which we were told she is fascinated with and just wondering should we take a soft toy with us tomorrow as well for 1st intro's? Any advice is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## oliver222 (Oct 8, 2009)

SW just phoned to say that panel agreed to match today. There are legal issues so just need to hope that decision maker agrees. It is being pushed forward to get signed off as planning meeting and intros due start next week.


----------



## Marley49 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey everyone!!!


How is everyone getting on?

We were matched at panel on Friday for our little pup, intros start on the 3rd of December!!!! At last it's finally happening!!

Xx


----------



## oliver222 (Oct 8, 2009)

Congrats marley we were matched on Monday, planning meeting on Tues and due to meet her for an hour. Then very short intros , plan is she will be moved in with us on 29th / 30th.


----------



## dimplesforever (Aug 1, 2014)

Congrats Marley and Oliver and good luck with intros.


----------



## dimplesforever (Aug 1, 2014)

How's everyone doing?

I was matched at panel on Wednesday and I'm meeting my little boy on Monday.  Nervous and excited - can't remember the last time I slept properly!


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Congrats dimples! How exciting! We're hoping p/o will be granted on Tuesday and if it is intros start on Thursday! So nervous now.


----------



## oliver222 (Oct 8, 2009)

Exciting news re intro's. Our little lady has been home since window and honestly feels as if she has been here for ever.


----------

